# Favorite Shot(s) of 2008 Thread



## JasonF

I'm not sure how well this will work but I thought it would be neat if everyone would share their favorite shot(s) of 2008.  
This is not a contest of who has the best photo but just merly a reflection of the past year...point & shoot pictures are encouraged and appreciated!!
So weather you post on this forum regularly or not, let see your shots of 2008! 
Should be fun!


----------



## Jim Thompson

cant get enough of either of these.  both taken in IL on brutal days...but not so brutal to look at


----------



## squirreldoghunter

Here's three of my favorites.
1 - Bluebird from this spring.
2 - Skeeter the Wonder Dog treeing a squirrel.
3 - Golden Orb Weaver


----------



## DRB1313

I think these are my favorites from the year.


----------



## mlbfish

My Fav's

Then they all can't be pretty. Notice last shot.


----------



## USbowhuntr

These are just a few of my favorite from this year!

1: Water fall in Norther Italy
2: Red deer near Passo Rolle, Italy
3: Flower
4: Our cat Pepe doing what he does best.
5: A streat in Werzburg Germany


----------



## Smokey

Jason, this is a great idea.

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## ryano

I would be plumb embarrassed to put anything I have taken up after looking at whats posted.

excellent work people.


----------



## Paymaster

ryano said:


> I would be plumb embarrassed to put anything I have taken up after looking at whats posted.
> 
> excellent work people.



I know! Same for me. Some real talent here.


----------



## JasonF

Great stuff so far yall!!
Keep em comming!



ryano said:


> I would be plumb embarrassed to put anything I have taken up after looking at whats posted.
> 
> excellent work people.



Thanks for the complment!
Here is another of my favorites.  It goes to show that sometimes its not all about the quality.  This shot may not seem like much (it was taken with my cell phone), but it was the first time ever bowhunting!


----------



## rip18

Great shots, y'all.  I've got WAY too many favorites to try to share.  I'll see if I can't dig up a couple of my more favorite ones, though.


----------



## bigkga69

this is one of my favorites, I dont have the equipment most of yall have but I have been extremely pleased with my little Sony Digital....


----------



## JasonF

bigkga69 said:


> this is one of my favorites, I dont have the equipment most of yall have but I have been extremely pleased with my little Sony Digital....



I really enjoyed that shot too!


----------



## huntin_dobbs

*My faves*

1. Headgates at Savannah Rapids (35mm)
2. Mushroom (digital)
3. Flower (digital)
4. Josie cat (35 mm)
Maybe next year I'll have a high tech camera!


----------



## JasonF

Great pictures HD!!


----------



## fussyray

A few.......


----------



## believer

Had to be some from out West and the Autumn tracks


----------



## creekbender

*here's what we got*

1st picture is dirtroad's dog "crystal" getting some tounge , and the next one is the famous creekbender head shot after the remington 700 and scope kicked my tail

EDITED FOR TYPING AROUND THE CENSOR


----------



## chinquapin

It's been awhile for me posting on here and I wanna say that everyone is doing a magnificent job!!!!!!!!!!  I've been busy tryin to support a family and make ends meat  times are tough I'm sure y'all all know that!!!!!!!!!  Here are a couple of my favorites from the year.


----------



## FERAL ONE

man do you know how difficult this is !!!! i realized that i post waaaaayyyyy to many pics !!! looking back on "threads started by F 1 " i had 500 pages and that just got me to march   i bet yall are sick of me by now !!! these are a few i have chosen but there were many others i could have added. i have had a fun year with the camera and look forward to the next . i just hope to meet some of yall at some shoots this year    ( great shots everyone !!!)


----------



## DRB1313

Man! What a great thread!!!!
Thanks Jason!


----------



## JasonF

DRB1313 said:


> Man! What a great thread!!!!
> Thanks Jason!



Thank you...and everyone else who has contributed thus far!!
Looking forward to some other favorites before it's all said and done...great shots yall!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Jason this is one heck of a great idea  

To those that think you can't post up your shots because you don't have a super camera forget it. This forum is the greatest cause every shot is something the rest of us would never have seen had it not been for those that post them up. So if you take a pic show it 


I'll have to dig around for a couple that I really liked but for now just one

My sweet wife and her first goose


----------



## JasonF

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> To those that think you can't post up your shots because you don't have a super camera forget it. This forum is the greatest cause every shot is something the rest of us would never have seen had it not been for those that post them up. So if you take a pic show it



Could't have said it better myself Mike!! 
Thanks for taking the time to show us your part of the world!!


----------



## chinquapin

TTT...There are some great shots on this thread thanks for bringin it up Jason.

Mike is definately on the ball with his comment!!!!!!!!   C'mon ladies and gents lets see'em!!!!

Merry Christmas to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ben


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

I found one more that brings back a very GREAT DAY this year some of ya may remember this one 


Well I got to log out and poor poor me I won't be back here at work till Monday so yall have a MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Bounty Hunter

*Love the moments frozen in time via snapshots*

Here's a few from the Elson Ranch....... Kathleen Ga.


----------



## tcward

This is why they call them "The Great Smokey Mountains"


----------



## tuffdawg




----------



## #4s

There are some strong pictures in this thread!


----------



## Hunter922

My two favorites for the year...


----------



## letsemwalk

these are my best of 2008.
took with a digital camera.


----------



## Hoss

OK, I cheated.  I picked 13 photos and then had my family do a blind vote on which ones they liked.  Each person got to choose 5.  My In-laws are in town, so they got to vote also.  I had a cross section from teenagers to senior citizens.  The amazing thing was the my wife's mom and dad picked the exact same photos.  I guess they've grown a bit alike over the years.

So the vote was three photos (the first three) got 4 votes each, the forth got three votes, the fifth got 0 votes, but it did get the one that really counted, mine.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313




----------



## JasonF

I was wondering when you were going to chime in Hoss!!
It was well worth the wait!
Now if Leo and Rip would just follow suit...


----------



## Hoss

JasonF said:


> I was wondering when you were going to chime in Hoss!!


 
I was really too busy enjoying the shots already posted.  We've had a lot of great photos shared this year and I sure want to thank everyone for sharing their photos with us.  I remember the ones that are being chosen as favorites and they are good choices.  Keep em coming folks

One other reason for not showing up sooner, it took a while to get the list cut down to 13.

Hoss


----------



## ronfritz

Let's see if I remember how to do this...

Here's a couple from the trip up to NC with Jason and Rip.

Great shots this year!!


----------



## DRB1313

Well I'll be dadgumed! Look who's here!!!


----------



## Hoss

Who's the new guy?   Didn't we used to have a guy with a screen name like that.  Seems he used to post a lot of photos.

Great to see you back Ron.  Been a while.  

Hoss


----------



## ronfritz

It has.  Good to see everything you've been up to.  Leave it to Dr B to come up with a new use for incense!  Those are really cool.


----------



## letsemwalk

one I took today


----------



## fishlipps1952

i haven't posted any pics in a while, but i do check this site out pretty often....and, i'm constantly blown away by the shots i see on here....you guys are a tough bunch to hang with....and, i'm just a "point and shoot" guy....period...no phototshop or anything like that....just a little cropping....mostly because that's all i know how to do..lol

and, i'm not as good as Hoss....i started with 26 shots....but, 17 is as low as i could whittle the list....and, that hurt......

anyway..here they are.....sorry if it's too many...


----------



## BuckHunter 34

Great pics guys!


----------



## JasonF

Tim, those are some of the best point-and-shoot pictures I think I've seen! 
You've definately got that thing dialed in...nice job!!
Wish I could take great pictures like that with my point & shoot camera.

Great pictures all around folks!
Keep em comming!!!!


----------



## Smokey

Rock-on folks, Rock-on


----------



## Capt Gary

Nice work....everyone. I really enjoyed the shots.


----------



## leo

Very fine collection of 08 shots 

Here are a few of my favorite 08 shots, that I enjoyed taking


----------



## Georgia Knives

*Bubba, English Setter*

Picture taken Dec 30 2008


----------



## Beanie24

*A few of my favorite*

My children,moon on 12-1-08, and an egret.


----------



## Javelin

Wow great thread,I still have tons that I need to post from my july trip,I guess this has inspired me to finish posting the trip, but these were my fav. so far.


----------



## DRB1313

Such an enjoyable thread. Back up for... well just because!!


----------



## Smokey

DRB1313 said:


> Such an enjoyable thread. Back up for... well just because!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt

These are nowhere near as good as the one's already posted but here goes.


----------



## JasonF

Yup, this was a fun thread.
Before you know it, we'll be starting the Best of 2009 version.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Everyone has some awesome pics from 2008.


----------



## swampstalker

Beautiful shots everyone!


----------



## huntin1

Some very nice shots in this thread, great work everyone. Here are a few of mine,


----------

